# Talk about rich!



## DESDE86

Hallo everybody,
I really need your help for a translation into Italian.
In the text after saying that the food is strictly connected with the richness of a region, it is written that tortellini alla lucchese are tipical dish for rich people and after describing this dish there is this expression: " talk about rich!" 
Can you help me to translate it into Italian? I know I can't translate it litterally.. but I don't know how..
I hope I've been clear, 
thank you 

Desde


----------



## TimLA

Hi Desde

"Talk about X" is a very common, idiomatic phrase which is just used for emphasis.
Examples:

Talk about rich! - That food was VERY rich!
Talk about rich! - Bill Gates has a sacco di soldi! 
Talk about exciting! - That movie was REALLY exciting!
Talk about fun! - Disneyland is VERY fun!

Forse:
Che sostanzioso!
È stato molto sostanzioso!
???????


----------



## DESDE86

thank you TimLa,
you've explained me really good the meaning, now I have just to find a suitable translation for my text! thank you! 

Desde


----------



## happy-too

Tim...your explanations were wonderful...and not to complicate things...but do you think that perhaps the expression of "talk about rich!" could have been a comparison of "tortellini alla lucchese are tipical dish for rich people" to the richness of the dish itself?

Esempio:

Standing on the shore looking at a beautiful sunrise...you sigh in contentment and say "Wow...that is really beautiful."   Then, a young girl walks by wearing a bikini...and your friend says "Talk about beautiful!!!"

Does this make sense?  Well, it was just a thought.  This is how I tend to use the "talk about xxxxx" statements...in more of a comparative way.


----------



## TimLA

happy-too said:


> Tim...your explanations were wonderful...and not to complicate things...but do you think that perhaps the expression of "talk about rich!" could have been a comparison of "tortellini alla lucchese are tipical dish for rich people" to the richness of the dish itself?
> I agree, that's why I put in the Bill Gates line.
> 
> Esempio:
> 
> Standing on the shore looking at a beautiful sunrise...you sigh in contentment and say "Wow...that is really beautiful." Then, a young girl walks by wearing a bikini...and your friend says "Talk about beautiful!!!"
> I was thinking about the exact same thing (even the bikini!), but I thought I'd leave it to others.
> Talk about thinking the same way!!
> 
> Does this make sense?
> Well, it was just a thought. This is how I tend to use the "talk about xxxxx" statements...in more of a comparative way.


----------



## DESDE86

happy-too said:


> Tim...your explanations were wonderful...and not to complicate things...but do you think that perhaps the expression of "talk about rich!" could have been a comparison of "tortellini alla lucchese are tipical dish for rich people" to the richness of the dish itself?
> 
> Esempio:
> 
> Standing on the shore looking at a beautiful sunrise...you sigh in contentment and say "Wow...that is really beautiful." Then, a young girl walks by wearing a bikini...and your friend says "Talk about beautiful!!!"
> 
> Does this make sense? Well, it was just a thought. This is how I tend to use the "talk about xxxxx" statements...in more of a comparative way.


 


in this case in Italian it will be " parlando di bellezza.."? :S now i'm a little bit confused... but thank you anyway


----------



## bis

TimLA said:


> Hi Desde
> 
> "Talk about X" is a very common, idiomatic phrase which is just used for emphasis.
> Examples:
> 
> Talk about rich! - That food was VERY rich!
> Talk about rich! - Bill Gates has a sacco di soldi!
> Talk about exciting! - That movie was REALLY exciting!
> Talk about fun! - Disneyland is VERY fun!
> 
> Forse:
> Che sostanzioso!
> È stato molto sostanzioso!
> ???????


Hi TimLA,
I read about this word bein used with another meaning on my dictionary "altro che or alla faccia di" it reads 'first you promise to come than you don't, talk about consistency' so I guess your examples convey another meaning don't they? What would be the italian translation for them? Thanks


----------



## cercolumi

happy-too said:


> Esempio:
> 
> Standing on the shore looking at a beautiful sunrise...you sigh in contentment and say "Wow...that is really beautiful."   Then, a young girl walks by wearing a bikini...and your friend says "Talk about beautiful!!!"
> 
> Does this make sense?  Well, it was just a thought.  This is how I tend to use the "talk about xxxxx" statements...in more of a comparative way.


In questo caso ad esempio direi: "A proposito di bellezza!" Ma in italiano esiste anche un altro detto "Parli del diavolo... (e spunta la coda)"; la parte tra parentesi la si può lasciare anche inespressa.


----------



## curiosone

cercolumi said:


> In questo caso ad esempio direi: "A proposito di bellezza!" Ma in italiano esiste anche un altro detto "Parli del diavolo... (e spunta la coda)"; la parte tra parentesi la si può lasciare anche inespressa.


2

Anche in inglese esiste l'espressione "Speak of the devil..." (senza coda ) ma si utilizza quando appare (o arriva) all'improvviso una persona di cui stavi parlando 'proprio in quel momento,' come per dire "che coincidenza!"


----------



## cercolumi

Ciao curiosone
Mi stai praticamente dicendo che non ho capito un h della frase che ho quotato? 
Mi sembrava che nell'esempio della spiaggia ci fosse appunto una coincidenza di bellezze, per questo ho menzionato il diavolo.
In ogni caso grazie, non sapevo si usasse il detto anche in inglese


----------



## bis

cercolumi said:


> Ciao curiosone
> Mi stai praticamente dicendo che non ho capito un h della frase che ho quotato?
> Mi sembrava che nell'esempio della spiaggia ci fosse appunto una coincidenza di bellezze, per questo ho menzionato il diavolo.
> In ogni caso grazie, non sapevo si usasse il detto anche in inglese


Yeah, it actually exists! And the equivalent for (spuntano le corna) should be (and he's sure to appear)


----------



## cercolumi

Grazie bis per la riconferma _"satanica"_ 
Me sembra però che qui non si sia ancora riusciti a trovare una valida traduzione per questa espressione. 
Che ne dite di "quando si dice..."?
Nell'esempio di bis:
 'first you promise to come than you don't, talk about consistency'

Prima prometti di venire e poi non vieni, _quando si dice_ la coerenza...

A me sembra calzi bene, a voi?
Altre proposte e chiarimenti sono i benvenuti


----------



## curiosone

cercolumi said:


> Grazie bis per la riconferma _"satanica"_
> Me sembra però che qui non si sia ancora riusciti a trovare una valida traduzione per questa espressione.
> Che ne dite di "quando si dice..."?
> Nell'esempio di bis:
> 'first you promise to come than you don't, talk about consistency'
> 
> Prima prometti di venire e poi non vieni, _quando si dice_ la coerenza...
> 
> A me sembra calzi bene, a voi?
> Altre proposte e chiarimenti sono i benvenuti



Sounds good to me .  However (to be "pignola nello scritto") in the English I'd put a semi-colon (or dots) in place of the comma after "don't" or else I'd make it two shorter sentences:
"First you promise to come, and then you don't;  talk about consistency!" or "First ... don't....talk about consistency!"
or "First you promise to come, and then you don't.  Talk about consistency!"


----------



## cercolumi

Ciao curiosone 
Mi fa piacere la conferma sul "quando si dice.."; quanto alla punteggiatura dell'esempio invece bisognerebbe chiedere a bis se era scritto proprio così sul suo dizionario.
Grazie


----------



## bis

cercolumi said:


> Ciao curiosone
> Mi fa piacere la conferma sul "quando si dice.."; quanto alla punteggiatura dell'esempio invece bisognerebbe chiedere a bis se era scritto proprio così sul suo dizionario.
> Grazie


Si era scritto esattamente così
il problema non è questo però, a cui è stata data una spiegazione esauriente, ma le frasi di TimLa: talk about rich, talk about exciting...i don't think they can be translated the same way as this sentence


----------



## Lorena1970

Concordo che "talk about......(rich, fun,....) si traduca, come qualcuno ha già detto, con "A proposito di.....!" per rafforzare la frase che viene dopo.
 "quando si dice..." secondo me può andare bene in alcuni casi.


----------



## cercolumi

Grazie anche del tuo parere Lorena. 
Mi prendo la _paternità _anche di "a proposito" che però mi sembrava non essere stata presa in considerazione da curiosone.

@bis
Vorrei in realtà che qualcuno spiegasse un po' meglio gli esempi di TimLA. Non riesco a capire come sono da intendersi le frasi che ha suggerito.
Se la costruzione è da intendersi come "...Bil Gates is very rich! Talk about rich, have you heard the last news about Madonna?" allora "a proposito" mi sembra funzioni benone.


----------



## Lorena1970

TimLA said:


> Talk about rich! - That food was VERY rich! A proposito di ricchezza: quel cibo era DAVVERO ricco!
> Talk about rich! - Bill Gates has a sacco di soldi!  A proposito di ricchi/ricchezza: Bill Gates ha un sacco di soldi!
> Talk about exciting! - That movie was REALLY exciting! A proposito di entusiasmo: quel film era DAVVERO entusiasmante!
> Talk about fun! - Disneyland is VERY fun! A proposito di divertimento: Disneyland è DAVVERO divertente!



Io le interpreto così.


----------



## cercolumi

Lorena1970 said:


> A proposito di ricchezza: quel cibo era DAVVERO ricco!
> Io le interpreto così.


Con i due punti tra le frasi funzionerebbe. Col punto esclamativo invece no.
Attendiamo ulteriori interventi chiarificatori, magari di qualche native


----------



## Lorena1970

cercolumi said:


> Con i due punti tra le frasi funzionerebbe. Col punto esclamativo invece no.


Sì, certo. Ma la punteggiatura in inglese è differente.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Mi pare che le frasi di TimLA sono soltanto per la spiegazione. Cioè, un madrelingua inglese dice: Talk about rich! e poi, l'interlocutore deve immaginare che vuol dire il resto.

Esempio:  (Il cibo era "rich", cioè pieno di panna, grasso.)
A: How was the food at the party?
B: Oh my God! Talk about rich! I'm going to need a triple by-pass!


----------



## cercolumi

AlabamaBoy said:


> Mi pare che le frasi di TimLA sono soltanto per la spiegazione. Cioè, un madrelingua inglese dice: Talk about rich! e poi, l'interlocutore deve immaginare che vuol dire il resto.
> 
> Esempio:
> A: How was the food at the party?
> B: Oh my God! Talk about rich! I'm going to need a triple by-pass!


Grazie mille AB.
In questo caso non saprei proprio come tradurre. Non so se esista un corrispettivo in italiano, comnque ci penso su.


----------



## Lorena1970

Forse: "Oh gesù, santa/benedetta abbondanza! Avrò bisogno di un triplo bypass!" oppure "Oh gesù, alla faccia dell'abbondanza: avrò bisogno di un triplo bypass!"


----------



## Nunou

DESDE86 said:


> Hallo everybody,
> I really need your help for a translation into Italian.
> In the text after saying that the food is strictly connected with the richness of a region, it is written that tortellini alla lucchese are tipical dish for rich people and after describing this dish there is this expression: " talk about rich!"
> Can you help me to translate it into Italian? I know I can't translate it litterally.. but I don't know how..
> I hope I've been clear,
> thank you
> 
> Desde



Io direi:  Dei signori tortellini / Tortellini coi fiocchi 

Sono espressioni che rendono l'idea di "consistente" ed elaboratà bontà


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Lorena1970 said:


> Forse: "Oh gesù, santa/benedetta abbondanza! Avrò bisogno di un triplo bypass!" oppure "Oh gesù, alla faccia dell'abbondanza: avrò bisogno di un triplo bypass!"



Ciao, Lo. "Rich" vuol dire pieno di grasso, olio, burro, o crema. Secondo me, abbondanza non c'entra.



> *rich: *having a large proportion of flavoursome or fatty ingredients, such as spices, butter, or cream


----------



## Lorena1970

AlabamaBoy said:


> Ciao, Lo. "Rich" vuol dire pieno di grasso, olio, burro, o crema. Secondo me, abbondanza non c'entra.


Ciao AB  Pensavo l'espressione fosse idiomatica, non necessariamente riferita al "grasso" contenuto nei cibi...............Out of track?!


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Nel "Talk about rich!" il "rich" è letterale. Si può usare qualsiasi aggettivo. (Talk about fast/noisy/tall/intense/ ecc.)

Credo che i tortellini con crema panna siano "rich" nel senso che è citato dal dizionario, o mi sbaglio?


----------



## Lorena1970

AlabamaBoy said:


> A: How was the food at the party?
> B: Oh my God! Talk about rich! I'm going to need a triple by-pass!



Quindi: A-Come era il cibo alla festa? / B- Oh gesù, alla faccia del grasso / non parliamo del grasso / altro che grasso: avrò bisgno di un triplo bypass!
I previously interpreted "rich" as super-abundant, but, instead, it must be interpreted as "fatty", right?



AlabamaBoy said:


> Credo che i tortellini con panna


----------



## AlabamaBoy

I think so. Panna, yes, that's the word.

It would make sense the other way like this:

(La gente è ricca, con un sacco di soldi.)
A: How was the party?
B: Talk about rich! An 8,000 sq. ft. mansion and they hired Elton John to sing while we swam in an Olympic sized pool drinking Dom Perignon!


----------



## Lorena1970

AlabamaBoy said:


> It would make sense the other way like this:
> 
> A: How was the party?
> B: Talk about rich! An 8,000 sq. ft. mansion and they hired Elton John to sing while we swam in an Olympic sized pool drinking Dom Perignon!


Aaaaaah! I was out of track! So also your previous example referred to a situation related to richness, i.e. "Alla faccia dei ricchi/della ricchezza"


----------



## Nunou

Allora  "alla faccia dell'abbondanza" porrebbe andar bene per i tortellini "pesanti"?!


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Post #21 refers to rich food (fatty food.)
Post #29 refers to rich (con soldi) people.

Mi spiace che "rich" ha questi diversi sensi da confondersi.


----------



## cercolumi

Lorena1970 said:


> Oh gesù, alla faccia del grasso / non parliamo del grasso / altro che grasso: avrò bisgno di un triplo bypass!
> /QUOTE]
> Lo, ma riusciresti davvero a pronunciare una frase così? A me sembra che la frase inglese così composta non abbia un idioma italiano adattabile.
> "Alla faccia" è l'unico che (forse) potrei usare qui ma secondo me si utilizza di solito per introdurre l'esatto opposto.
> Esempio:
> Com'è stato il cibo alla festa ieri sera?
> _Alla faccia del'abbondanza! C'era un buffet striminzito ed è finito tutto in due secondi.
> _


----------



## Lorena1970

cercolumi said:


> Lo, ma riusciresti davvero a pronunciare una frase così? Mah, mai dire mai...
> "Alla faccia" è l'unico che (forse) potrei usare qui ma secondo me si  utilizza di solito per introdurre l'esatto opposto. Non sempre.



Io (non solo io, visto che mi capiscono...) dico "Alla faccia dell'abbondanza!" per enfatizzare la ricchezza/varietà del menù di una festa.
Si rischia di andare OT se si continua la discussione sul significato italiano.


----------



## curiosone

I'd use the exclamation point only at the end.  The dash is enough to separate the first part from the second part (of the same sentence, so the second part should not be capitalized).

(I was referring to Lo's post 18)


----------



## bis

AlabamaBoy said:


> Mi pare che le frasi di TimLA sono soltanto per la spiegazione. Cioè, un madrelingua inglese dice: Talk about rich! e poi, l'interlocutore deve immaginare che vuol dire il resto.
> 
> Esempio:  (Il cibo era "rich", cioè pieno di panna, grasso.)
> A: How was the food at the party?
> B: Oh my God! Talk about rich! I'm going to need a triple by-pass!


Then it definitely means "altro che or alla faccia di" there's no other explanation..I guess.


----------

